# Synchro iCal/Google Agenda sous Lion



## PHILTI (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas satisfait de ma synchronisation.
Elle bug régulièrement avec un message d'erreur, et je suis obligé finalement de créer mes événements calendriers dans Google Agenda. Depuis iCal, cela fonctionne mal.

Le bug est le suivant : erreur GoogleCalDav 302, assurez-vous que cette URL est connectée.

Comment procédez-vous ?
Je n'ai pas le choix, je dois utiliser Google Agenda pour partager mon calendrier au bureau, mais je veux continuer à utiliser iCal ...

Merci.

PH


----------



## DocToinet (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour
j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Je peux créer dans google et ical synchronise. Je peux le plus souvent créer dans ical et google synchronise. Par contre, lorsque j'essaye de supprimer un  RDV dans ical ou de le modifier, j'ai le même message d'erreur et ça ne synchronise pas. C'est très embêtant car j'ai vraiment besoin de ça pour gérer mon agenda professionnel et ical était parfoit sous snowléopard. Quelqu'un connait-il cette erreur?


----------



## pr0de (24 Octobre 2011)

DocToinet a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai exactement le même problème que toi. Je peux créer dans google et ical synchronise. Je peux le plus souvent créer dans ical et google synchronise. Par contre, lorsque j'essaye de supprimer un  RDV dans ical ou de le modifier, j'ai le même message d'erreur et ça ne synchronise pas. C'est très embêtant car j'ai vraiment besoin de ça pour gérer mon agenda professionnel et ical était parfoit sous snowléopard. Quelqu'un connait-il cette erreur?



Bonjour,

j'ai exactement le même problème que vous deux, lorsque je créé un nouvel événement sur iCal, pas de problème il synchronise, par contre, lorsque je souhaite modifié ou supprimé un événement sur iCal, il me sort exactement la même erreur....

Je commence à en avoir plus que  de cet OS Lion qui ne fonctionne qu'à moitié :/


----------



## Treizieme (24 Octobre 2011)

Je suis chez Google aussi. En fait j'ai fait simple. Achat d'un nom de domaine. 10 Euros par an. Pris Google apps et synchronisation parfaite. J'ai poussé plus loin, avec du payant. Encore mieux. 40 Euros par an. 25GO de disponible. Sans pub.


----------



## PHILTI (25 Octobre 2011)

pr0de a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai exactement le même problème que vous deux, lorsque je créé un nouvel événement sur iCal, pas de problème il synchronise, par contre, lorsque je souhaite modifié ou supprimé un événement sur iCal, il me sort exactement la même erreur....
> 
> Je commence à en avoir plus que  de cet OS Lion qui ne fonctionne qu'à moitié :/



Bon, le problème était répertorié chez Google :
http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99360#

Pour ma part, bonne nouvelle, depuis hier, cela fonctionne parfaitement.
De fait, cela fonctionne même mieux qu'avant Lion !
Ils ont dû proposer une solution.

PH


----------



## DocToinet (25 Octobre 2011)

Bon ben voilà que maintenant c'est une erreur 404! Je sais ce qu'ils foutent moi Google et Apple, mais ça me casse vraiment la tête (pour rester poli!)


----------



## gengen1 (25 Octobre 2011)

rien à voir avec Lion, c est bel et bien iCloud qui fout la pagaille...


----------



## djio101 (25 Octobre 2011)

ça merde aussi avec Yahoo...


----------



## bip815 (26 Octobre 2011)

Toujours impossible d'éliminer un évènement depuis iCal sans provoquer une erreur de synchro !

Je suis revenu à l'interface web le temps que tout s'arrange...


----------



## bip815 (28 Octobre 2011)

Toujours pas de solution de la part de Google...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h47 ----------

Il y a de l'évolution en fait comme en fait mention l'article suivant :

http://www.google.com/support/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99360#

Il y a eu un changement du message, ce qui semble signifier que chez Google ils se sont bien saisis du problème !


----------



## CBi (28 Octobre 2011)

Même problème chez moi, qui est effectivement causé par tout effacement d'un RV dans iCal. En effaçant sur iPhone ou via l'interface Web de Google il n'y a pas de problème.


----------



## gengen1 (30 Novembre 2011)

des news ?


----------



## PHILTI (30 Novembre 2011)

gengen1 a dit:


> des news ?



Tout fonctionne depuis 2 ou 3 semaines.


----------



## bip815 (2 Décembre 2011)

Chez moi cela ne refonctionne pas ! Et la news du support de Google est toujours présente signalant le problème...


----------



## PHILTI (3 Décembre 2011)

bip815 a dit:


> Chez moi cela ne refonctionne pas ! Et la news du support de Google est toujours présente signalant le problème...



En fait, ai répondu trop vite ...
Disons que cest aléatoire ...


----------



## bmael (10 Décembre 2011)

PHILTI a dit:


> En fait, ai répondu trop vite ...
> Disons que cest aléatoire ...



On fait une pétition ? On ne doit pas être que 3 péquins à vouloir synchroniser et partager des agendas Google et vouloir utiliser iCal.

Et là ça devient sérieusement lourd. Toujours pas de solution proposée. 

Et dire que ça marchait nickel avec SnowLeopard et même avec Lion 10.7.1...


----------



## PHILTI (10 Décembre 2011)

bmael a dit:


> On fait une pétition ? On ne doit pas être que 3 péquins à vouloir synchroniser et partager des agendas Google et vouloir utiliser iCal.
> 
> Et là ça devient sérieusement lourd. Toujours pas de solution proposée.
> 
> Et dire que ça marchait nickel avec SnowLeopard et même avec Lion 10.7.1...



http://support.google.com/calendar/bin/answer.py?answer=99360#

Rien ne bouge ...
Je crois que la guerre est totale entre les plateformes Google et Mac OS, donc l'interopérabilité est de moins en moins bonne.

Cest gonflant, je suis d'accord.


----------



## bmael (20 Décembre 2011)

Je ne sais pas si ça vous a échappé mais une solution est sortie : 
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/226642/supprimer-les-evenements-google-calendar-dans-ical-malgre-icloud

Ce n'est toujours pas une solution proposée par Apple/Google mais ça marche.


----------



## MerkoRiko (15 Janvier 2012)

Le nouveau plugin pour SL fonctionne à moitié : il ne garde par les alarmes (& donc les différents sons affectés) que l'on règlait avec iCal...Je n'ai pas encore essayé avec mon PWB, sous Leopard, qui se synchronisait, sans problème avec mon MBP, AVANT, mais je me doute, un peu, du résultat...
iCloud, c'est vraiment de la merde : les personnes qui y ont souscrit sont rarement satisfaites, c'est déjà un problème majeur. Mais que ceux qui ne l'ont pas fait, n'en veulent pas, ne peuvent pas (SL)etc...soient aussi "punies", c'est encore plus _ridicule_...
Avec un Lion pourri (Final Cut Pro & j'en passe) & des iBidules complètement fermés, le "think different" s'éloigne à mesure que le cours de son titre grimpe...Faut (bien) les nourrir, les fat cats !!! 

PS : pourtant, je me bouffe les doigts, pour ces raisons, de ne pas acheter un MBA : allez savoir...


----------



## PHILTI (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis très Mac, mais force est de reconnaitre que Lion n'est pas encore très "fignolé".
Notamment au niveau de l'historique des documents, où il me ressort toujours des docs fermés de leur boite à ressort sans les avoir demandés.

Pour revenir à la question iCal/GoogleAgenda, ce n'est toujours pas probant.
Pour ma part, j'ai basculé tous mes agendas sur Google :
- depuis mon Mac, je me connecte sur GoogleAgenda,
- mes iPad et iPhone sont paramétrés avec GoogleAgenda, et la synchro est parfaite.

Le problème vient de Lion, ce que je ne comprends pas, car la synchro MailLion/GoogleMail fonctionne bien.

PH


----------



## bmael (5 Février 2012)

Vous avez du le remarquer. 
La mise à jour 10.7.3 de Lion règle ENFIN le problème. J'ai donc viré le plugin SIMBL quo ne sert plus a rien.


----------



## DocToinet (9 Février 2012)

J'avais pas encore fait la mise à jour, mais là, je vais foncer!!
Merci pour l'info


----------



## arnaudg (13 Février 2012)

Pour info, je confirme que depuis 10.7.3 un évènement supprimé depuis iCal se supprime bien dans google calendar. En revanche lorsque vous supprimez un évènement sur google calendar, celui-ci n'est pas supprimé dans iCal.
Si quelqu'un a une solution ...


----------

